# is systemd running on my workstation or not?

## as.gentoo

Hi.

I just recently discovered that systemd (or part of it) is installed on my workstation.

I intentionally did not change the default kernel setting, which is OpenRC (and not systemd).

I checked all use flags, systemd is not set anywhere.

Nonetheless:

```
$> ps faux | grep systemd | grep -v grep

root       698  0.0  0.0  38960  1368 ?        Ss   Nov24   0:01 /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon[/quote]

#> equery belongs /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd

 * Searching for /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd ...

sys-fs/udev-216-r1 (/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd)

#> rc-config list | grep systemd

#>
```

So it's probably needed by udev. Is that inevitable when using udev? If so are there alternatives? 

I read that mdev does not work (well?) with KDE... http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mdev

Tranks in advance.

----------

## khayyam

 *as.gentoo wrote:*   

> I just recently discovered that systemd (or part of it) is installed on my workstation.

 

as.gentoo ... udev was incorportated/merged/consumed_by systemd, and is now part of it, hence the name. The init is still called 'udev' however.

```
$> ps faux | grep systemd | grep -v grep
```

Getting a PID out of ps ... so:

```
$ pgrep -a systemd
```

Though if you must use grep you can exclude the grep like so ...

```
$ ps faux | grep [s]ystemd
```

 *as.gentoo wrote:*   

> So it's probably needed by udev. Is that inevitable when using udev? If so are there alternatives? I read that mdev does not work (well?) with KDE

 

Besides mdev there is sys-fs/eudev (which is a fork of udev).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Hu

If you intend not to use systemd, I suggest you unmerge it both to reclaim the used space and to ensure that no packages incorrectly interpret the availability of the systemd files as a promise that systemd is used.  You could also mask systemd to guarantee it is not reinstalled later:

```
printf '%s\n' '' '# Prevent installing systemd on openrc-based system' sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration sys-apps/systemd '' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## khayyam

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you intend not to use systemd, I suggest you unmerge it both to reclaim the used space and to ensure that no packages incorrectly interpret the availability of the systemd files as a promise that systemd is used.

 

Hu ... I don't think sys-apps/systemd is in fact installed, just sys-fs/udev. It doesn't help that it reports itself as 'systemd-udev', or that its initalised as 'udev' ... but at least everyone is clear about who's who in the namespace ... and that system binaries should be installed to /usr/lib/* ;)

"Confused? You won't be, after this week's episode of ... Soap."

best ... khay

----------

## as.gentoo

$> equery list systemd

 * Searching for systemd ...

!!! No installed packages matching 'systemd'

There is no package installed directly (by me). That's why I was quite surprised that a process named *systemd* is running.  :Wink: 

Thanks for the one-liner. I just created /etc/portage/package.mask/systemd with the packages you stated.

As well thanks for the information regarding eudev ... I'll set up a system using that instead of systemd-udev.

----------

## krinn

```
       INSTALL_MASK = [space delimited list of file names]

              Use this variable if you want  to  selectively  prevent  certain

              files  from  being copied into your file system tree.  This does

              not work on symlinks, but only on actual files.  Useful  if  you

              wish  to  filter  out  files  like  HACKING.gz  and TODO.gz. The

              INSTALL_MASK is processed just before a package is merged.  Also

              supported  is  a  PKG_INSTALL_MASK variable that behaves exactly

              like INSTALL_MASK except that it is processed just  before  cre‐

              ation of a binary package.

```

if you get bored by useless systemd unit files polluting your system...

----------

